# Lost CD key for Office 97



## riverdave (Jul 28, 2001)

i own a strictly legitimately MS Office 97 program. I lost the CD key for installing it. I just built a new computer and want to install it, but I can't without the key. I have the product ID number, but that is not the installation key number. Anyone know a way of getting it installed.

This is, honestly, I perfectly legitimate and original Office 97 CD. I haven't tried Microsoft, because I'm sure they will just tell me to go buy XP.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Go to start 
Run 
Type in editreg 
Click ok 
Find the following key 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\office\Registration, then either Digital ProductID or Product ID


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

Office97 has to be one of the dumbest programs around when it comes to CD keys.

All 9's or all 1's will also do the trick.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

All 9 and all 1 might do the trick but what do you do if you need to update or get a patch? It is easier to go into the registry and get the correct code. That is if you have a legal one.


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

Office97 isn't very security conscious when it comes to CD keys. You can download and install any patch or upgrade for Office97 when using the generic key codes. It's the same thing with the generic Win95 key.
Stopping software piracy wasn't such a big priority for MS back then. Now if only MS were to put in the type of effort and resources into making their products stable that they do to prevent software piracy, they'd have one helluva product line. And I'd probably be unemployed. 

[Edited by marioh on 08-01-2001 at 11:34 AM]


----------



## riverdave (Jul 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rkselby98 _
> *All 9 and all 1 might do the trick but what do you do if you need to update or get a patch? It is easier to go into the registry and get the correct code. That is if you have a legal one. *


I appreciate yours and everyone elses help on this. unfortunately the all 9's or all 1's, does not work. You mentioned getting the key code out of the registry. I can't find it in their. I find the Product ID, but that is totally different. Any more ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.
It really is a totally legal MS Office 97 CD.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## pslewis32 (Jul 5, 2008)

try 0001 and the rest all 9's

Also acording to this post I found you should be able to get the key from the product id:

On my computer, my CD key and product ID have the values (n, x and y are digit placeholders):
nnn0-nnnnnnn CD-key
xxxxx-nnn-nnnnnnn-0yyyy Product ID

The transposition between CD-key and Product ID was to move the 0 from position 4 in CD-key to position 16 in the Product ID. In addition to this, additional digits were inserted at the beginning and end of the Product ID. The last four of these additional digits vary from one install to a reinstallation on the same computer; the first five added digits appear to be constant.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Giving assistace with password hacks is against forum rules. Even though you claim to own the software legally there is no way to verify that this request is legitimite. 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As mentioned, this is off-topic for TSG. I suggest all you "helpful" folks take a close look at the TSG Rules before any future posts.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, a nearly 7 year old thread  Where do people find these?


----------

